# RIP My Baby Benjamin



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

Omg, i cant believe hes gone, it was so sudden..my poor Benji, he was still just a baby...Def the crazyiest of the bunch, he would chase and attack my hand..he had such a spirit.

He passed at 4:00am lastnight in my arms. I thought he would leave me much earlier but he held on for 4 long hours..my sweet baby, i just wanted him to be at peace..He didnt go easy and i only wish this had happened earlier so i could have taken him to be pts. Im assuming it was pituitary tumor..but i dont know for sure..he was falling over and walking in circles..hes just so young! only about 3 months..i didnt think that could happen..

He was my 5th rat..and my first heart rat to pass. I was torturing myself holding him all night as he suffered, just making it harder but i was determined to not let him die alone.i havent even had him for 2 months yet, which is amazing cause i already feel like hes been in my life for years. 

Omg this is just too hard..lastnight was the hardest thing ive ever been through and i really mean that..i just cant believe my lil benji is gone, he was perfectly fine the day before..hopping around..this is killing me..i havent stopped crying for hours. I feel like im never going to get over this...lastnight just haunts me and i keep thinking over and over that this isnt real and hes gonna come hopping up to me any second...omg 

I miss you already baby, noone can ever replace you, i know ur in a better place prolly getting into any trouble u can find, and chewing on the corner of the drywall in ever room  I love you benji, and ill never forget you. Love Mommy


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

Im sorry for your loss...

you say he was falling over and walking in circles...did he have a head tilt? I'm thinking he might have had an ear infection..


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

littlematchstick said:


> you say he was falling over and walking in circles...did he have a head tilt? I'm thinking he might have had an ear infection..


I was thinking that too. How long had he been like that?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

PT at that young an age is unheard of...it sounds like inner ear infection. Did you get him to a vet?

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

No he didnt have a head tilt at all...He didnt show absolutely any signs of being ill until about 7pm that evening, ??? he was squeaking in his cage without anyone touching him, i seperated him, and he actually seemed to get much better, was cleaning himself and eating just fine, then about Midnight..i got him out to check on him, and he couldnt walk straight, couldnt keep on his feet, was stumbling in circles and this was the first time id seen these symptoms...not a head tilt at all...just no cordination...and i have no idea what a seizure looks like, but after about half an hour of him trying to stumble around i was holding him and his eyes were bugging out and twitching, he was breathing really fast with his tounge sticking out...he was like that for about 4 hours though, he looked so terrible i didnt think hed last as long as he did... :'( I didnt think it could be a PT, but when i searched for those symptoms i mentioned it seemed to fit perfectly, im sure it was definitely something affecting his brain though, even though he lasted much longer than he should of, i felt like my baby was gone much sooner than that..its hard to explain...I mean maybe it could of been an ear infection but like i said he showed no symptoms of one, and was perfectly fine until the evening...Any other ideas?


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

RIP, poor thing. He was an adorable little one.


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

Can anyone give me any idea of what happened to my baby? I tried explainign it best i could, i reallly dont think it was an ear infection..i know yall are alot more expirienced..have u ever seen this before? PLease id just like to know..


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

My condolences on your loss. 

My thought, based on it being so sudden and his being so young, is that there was some kind of defect, like a malformed blood vessel that burst.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. He was so beautiful.


----------

